# Forum Member in Action



## jar546 (Oct 28, 2018)

It's time for the first episode of guess what forum member this is.  Let's evaluate some facts:

1) He labels his pairs of work shoes 1 & 2 and rotates them. (zoom in to his left foot for proof)
2) He apparently has a square holesaw
3) Lumber is for kneeling on, not for working with.
4) He cites specific code sections off the top of his head.

What is your best guess?


----------



## jwilly3879 (Oct 28, 2018)

Chris Kennedy


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 29, 2018)

How many years ago was that?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 29, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> How many years ago was that?



June 22, 2013


----------

